# chameleons



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

can anyone please tell me everything i need for a chameleon set up like a checklist or something so i know i have everything


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Have a read through

Ukchameleons.co.uk

Welcome to ADCHAM

Chameleons! Online E-Zine

They are the best 3 cham sites IMO


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

will have a look now


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

lottiebaby said:


> can anyone please tell me everything i need for a chameleon set up like a checklist or something so i know i have everything


hi will do my best, this is what i have...

1 x male yemen
1 x exo terra flexairum
1 x U.V 10.0 tube
1 x light control unit for tube
1 x exo terra heat bulb 75w
1 x exo terra night glow clamp-lamp
1 x little dripper
1 x exo terra water dish (to catch the drips)
1 x exo terra viv lock
1 x 1ltr spray bottle
1 x eco earth - substrate 1
1 x repti bark - substrate 2
2 x spider orchids..... fake of course lol
1 x calcium suplyment
1 x vitamin suplyment
x x exo terra and lucky reptile plants
x x vines and pieces of branch
........and most importantly some good care sheets or a book and the food eg crickets, hoppers, wax worms

apart from the heating and lighting the decoration is personal choice, as long as you provide what he needs of course.

you are better to use a flexairium or other mesh type as chams need good ventilation, IMO you should provide a dripper as chams will not as a rule drink from a dish and i find that when you spray it dries out pretty quick so not much chance of a good drink. i run my dripper twice a day and also spray twice. the dripper runs for about 1 hour at around 1 drip per second, over some plants into a dish.

hope this has helped any questions just reply or PM me wil be happy to try and help


----------



## salb (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi There,
You will need a heat lamp - a normal household candescent light bulb is good. This needs to be at a temp of roughly 85f for an under 3 month baby and roughly 95 for an adult. A thermostat to control temperature is must as they are very reliant on this.

A repti-glow (or similar) 5.0 uv tube this needs to be in tank and shining on cham rather than through glass etc as it does not work through it. Both the heat lamp and uv lamp should be turned off at chams bedtime any light can interupt sleep and the temp drop is good for your chameleon. It can cope with 60f overnight, if freezing whether i just ensure thermostat is set not to go too low.

Substrate should not be used with a veiled chameleon as they are at risk from getting this stuck to their tongues and or ingesting it by accident, definitely a big no, no. I use reptile carpet, but you can use newspaper or kitchen towel although they don`t look too good.

Glass tanks are acceptable in uk, but i am getting a wooden tank due to my veilied stressing at her reflection. They are very emotional animals and extremely territorial so do not house two together. If you do buy a female she will need a laying bin with gravel/sand from 5 months upward to dig and lay her fertile or infertile eggs in. 

It seems like a lot to learn, but they are worth the hard work and it is easier than it seems. Good luck :2thumb:

Live plants are good for keeping the humidity in the enclosure which should be 40-80% (Hygrometer is a good idea to keep check on humidty) a thermometer to check the temp too. Hisbiscus plants are good as they can eat the flowers safely. A fiscus (weeping fig) tree is my veiled`s fave, but also umbrella plants. Do make sure to re-pot and wash plants thoroughly due to pesticides.

A dripper system to drip water is best as dishes of water and water features breed bacteria. You should also mist the cham 2-3 times a day for 2-3 mintues a time. Chams do not drink from dishes but from the leaves etc as in the wild.


----------

